
Done is better than perfect - vecio
https://vec.io/posts/hello-world-again
======
tbihl
My job involves a lot of editing the writing of technical experts, for whom
I'm a sort of communications gatekeeper so my small organization is
coordinating properly with our parent organization. Even in the role of
proofreading others' writing, I won't try to go from initial draft to finished
product in one pass, because I know that the initial errors will wear me down
too much to catch the ones later in the document, or to catch the more
holistic problems with what's written. Point being, the act of taking initial
ideas from your stream of consciousness to the most complete and accurate
portrayal you can offer is extremely iterative, and no one should feel bad
about dumping a whole bunch of half baked concepts onto a page when they're
starting a project.

